# Thursday Memory Lane



## detroitbike

Pix


----------



## detroitbike

More


----------



## detroitbike

More


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Sweet Thursday morning!


----------



## Freqman1

I could be spending a lot of money there! I'm hoping the Fall show is a "go"----I'll be ready! Keep the pics coming. V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike

Sum more


----------



## detroitbike

More


----------



## fordmike65

detroitbike said:


> More
> 
> View attachment 1405431
> 
> View attachment 1405432




I might as well be asking for a breakup, but I gotta know about this ladies looptail 4Bar if anyone has some info on her. Thanks.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

looks like fun... is there anything going on in the S.F. Bay Area coming up?


----------



## detroitbike

More


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Thanks to all you "frontliner's" in our time of need for posting the great pictures !


----------



## TieDye

Rich and I couldn't make it.  If anyone sees a complete and cool ladies bike, message me pics. Thanks!
Deb


----------



## blasterracing

detroitbike said:


> More
> 
> View attachment 1405434
> 
> View attachment 1405435
> 
> View attachment 1405436
> 
> View attachment 1405437
> 
> View attachment 1405438
> 
> View attachment 1405439



Any idea on the price for the Murray Gasser 3?


----------



## BatWaves

How much are they looking to fetch for the 4gill Roadmaster?


----------



## bikewhorder

fordmike65 said:


> I might as well be asking for a breakup, but I gotta know about this ladies looptail 4Bar if anyone has some info on her. Thanks.
> View attachment 1405461



That one caught my eye too. How much????


----------



## fordmike65

BatWaves said:


> How much are they looking to fetch for the 4gill Roadmaster?



NFS


----------



## Callahooney1

Anyone know the price for the mini twin?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Enjoying all the pics!  (and how much money I saved )!!


----------



## altapat

My eyes are salivating and my mouth is swelling. I’m a creep now!


----------



## stezell

I've actually got a picture to post, It's not this dry now.


----------



## John G04




----------



## John G04

bikewhorder said:


> That one caught my eye too. How much????




not sure how much it was but some guy who bought like 20-30 bikes bought it


----------



## bikewhorder

Wow, there are some incredible offerings!  How much is that black Columbia @catfish ?


----------



## COB

Anybody know the price on the blue Schwinn Superior?


----------



## bicyclebuff

The mini twinn was 2400.00


----------



## Callahooney1

Thank you


----------



## John G04

I didn’t take a ton of pictures today but this guys addiction is honestly just impressive. Spotted a skylark, monark 5 bar which was carefully laid in the truck bed, schwinns, higgins, elgins etc in this guys pile. At least 50 bikes!


----------



## John G04

COB said:


> View attachment 1405906
> Anybody know the price on the blue Schwinn Superior?




1,900


----------



## COB

Thank you @John G04!


----------



## rollfaster

This is my favorite!


----------



## GTs58

I'm sure that seller was in a hurry to get unloaded and then he must have organized and set everything up after that shot was taken.


----------



## John G04

GTs58 said:


> I'm sure that seller was in a hurry to get unloaded and then he must have organized and set everything up after that shot was taken.
> 
> View attachment 1406388




Nope that was a buyer. He bought alittle bit of everything from everyone I think. He said one pile was for his friend and the other was his


----------



## stezell

John G04 said:


> I didn’t take a ton of pictures today but this guys addiction is honestly just impressive. Spotted a skylark, monark 5 bar which was carefully laid in the truck bed, schwinns, higgins, elgins etc in this guys pile. At least 50 bikes!View attachment 1406325
> View attachment 1406326
> 
> View attachment 1406327



John that was actually his 3rd load they got close to 200 bikes and they're heading south of the border. It was definitely nice meeting you and your dad. Hope you guys had a safe trip home. Those guys come to every Memory Lane show and do the same thing everytime. 

Sean


----------



## John G04

stezell said:


> John that was actually his 3rd load they got close to 200 bikes and they're heading south of the border. It was definitely nice meeting you and your dad. Hope you guys had a safe trip home.
> 
> Sean




WOW wonder what his total ended up being! He bought a few expensive ones too. Good to meet you aswell


----------



## Nashman

detroitbike said:


> More
> 
> View attachment 1405466
> 
> View attachment 1405467
> 
> View attachment 1405468



I have some interest in the Kidillac, but it would have to be shipped ( Shipbikes) to Canada if it's available and the price is right. Thanks, pass it on, I'd cut a finders fee if it works out.


----------



## PLERR

stezell said:


> John that was actually his 3rd load they got close to 200 bikes and they're heading south of the border. Those guys come to every Memory Lane show and do the same thing every time.



I don't understand this. Are they buyers for a major collector? Are the bikes all going to be restored? The bikes are all going to Mexico? Everything about this, including throwing all the bikes in a pile, makes zero sense to me. Hoping someone can fill in the blanks. Thanks


----------



## Freqman1

PLERR said:


> I don't understand this. Are they buyers for a major collector? Are the bikes all going to be restored? The bikes are all going to Mexico? Everything about this, including throwing all the bikes in a pile, makes zero sense to me. Hoping someone can fill in the blanks. Thanks



Evidently they have a market down there because I've seen it every year. A  few years ago I came up behind them on the interstate as we were heading south and it looked like the Beverly Hillbillys with stuff strapped on and hanging over the sides! They don't buy just junk either always a few nuggets in there. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

Three self imposed rules I try to abide by.
First, do no harm.
Second, try not to damage them any more than they’ve already been,
Third, hopefully hand them off to the next caretaker, better than you found them.
Apparently, these guys don’t abide.


----------



## jimsbeercans

I know they are good buyers but love beating you down on price. Say you have 125 on it, they will offer you 60. 
Even at you best price at a 100 the counter at 70. Hard to deal with...


----------



## PLERR

So they show up with, what, $25,000 cash? I think that's a conservative estimate. They buy 200 antique bikes at an average of $125 ea and they're actually making a profit flipping them in a developing nation where over 40% of the population lives in poverty? I find it difficult to believe.

Also, thinking of the roughly 1,000 nice old bikes leaving the US every five years makes me a little queasy.


----------



## Kickstand3

You guys have no idea, I’ve been down there these guys are legit . They are great hard working guys. They have a culture of antique riders and collectors down there just like here .


----------



## Kickstand3

PLERR said:


> So they show up with, what, $25,000 cash? I think that's a conservative estimate. They buy 200 antique bikes at an average of $125 ea and they're actually making a profit flipping them in a developing nation where over 40% of the population lives in poverty? I find it difficult to believe.
> 
> Also, thinking of the roughly 1,000 nice old bikes leaving the US every five years makes me a little queasy.



If that scares you then , get your wallet out


----------



## cyclingday

I have no problem with them buying what ever they want.
They just need a better way to transport them.
That’s absolutely ridiculous.
I can only imagine what the Elgin Skylark at the bottom of the pile looks like, after a couple of days and a thousand miles of bumpy roads.
It may of had some time worn patina to begin with, but now, it’s just plain thrashed.
It’s sacrilegious to work so hard for something, only to treat it like that once you get it.
At least that’s what my dad, and his dad taught me.
But hey!
That’s just me.
To each, their own.


----------



## bicyclebuff

the cidilac was baught and up for resale for 3000 ,it was in great shape and very cool, working headlights and horn


----------



## Maskadeo

About ten years ago or so at Memory Lane I was taking one last trip around the grounds the first night there when I smelled some food grilling. Our friends from the South were cooking up authentic Mexican food and I asked them if I could give them some money for a couple tacos, they graciously made me a plate free of charge. Every year when I see them they’re like “hey Mike, remember me?!” I’m like of course I remember you. this year I saw them first and was like ”hey guys, remember me?! They’re like “yes, we remember you!” I was like ”Good! Now what are we doing for Cinco de Mayo?!”

While they’re bike stacking job looks unorthodox, I assure you there are a lot of trucks that come in not much better than that. While they have a good eye and know what to look for, they buy a lot of stuff that would most likely go unsold at the end of the show and people would be hauling home. Do they lowball you? Hell yeah! But most of the other people at the show do so as well. They are always cordial and polite and a few of them restore old VW Beetles & Busses and can fabricate just about anything Including bike parts. If I show up after a day of buying and find a six pack of Modelo I know who left it. Don’t want to see a bunch of mediocre balloners going to Mexico? Get off the couch and go to the meet!


----------



## bicycle larry

Maskadeo said:


> About ten years ago or so at Memory Lane I was taking one last trip around the grounds the first night there when I smelled some food grilling. Our friends from the South were cooking up authentic Mexican food and I asked them if I could give them some money for a couple tacos, they graciously made me a plate free of charge. Every year when I see them they’re like “hey Mike, remember me?!” I’m like of course I remember you. this year I saw them first and was like ”hey guys, remember me?! They’re like “yes, we remember you!” I was like ”Good! Now what are we doing for Cinco de Mayo?!”
> 
> While they’re bike stacking job looks unorthodox, I assure you there are a lot of trucks that come in not much better than that. While they have a good eye and know what to look for, they buy a lot of stuff that would most likely go unsold at the end of the show and people would be hauling home. Do they lowball you? Hell yeah! But most of the other people at the show do so as well. They are always cordial and polite and a few of them restore old VW Beetles & Busses and can fabricate just about anything Including bike parts. If I show up after a day of buying and find a six pack of Modelo I know who left it. Don’t want to see a bunch of mediocre balloners going to Mexico? Get off the couch and go to the meet!



YES THERE GREAT GUYS TO DEEL WITH AND I SOLD A LOT TO THEM OVER THE YEARS , FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## 1motime

John G04 said:


> Nope that was a buyer. He bought alittle bit of everything from everyone I think. He said one pile was for his friend and the other was his



They obviously don't care about paint


----------



## phantom

And then I was "like" and then they were "like" and then I was " like "  Tee Hee Hee !


----------



## 1motime

phantom said:


> And then I was "like" and then they were "like" and then I was " like "  Tee Hee Hee !



I guess that called for a like


----------



## ozzie

PLERR said:


> I don't understand this. Are they buyers for a major collector? Are the bikes all going to be restored? The bikes are all going to Mexico? Everything about this, including throwing all the bikes in a pile, makes zero sense to me. Hoping someone can fill in the blanks. Thanks



They’re probably genuine buyers but it is concerning. I had a mate who was importing used motorcycles from Japan. That was until a bunch of Russians go into it and pushed up all the prices. He was told they were stockpiling the bikes in a multi level car park and it was a money laundering operation. So sad to see any old bike treated like in those photos.


----------



## Maskadeo

The real joke is the people that sit home and when they see a nice bike trade hands emails you and wants to know if you want to make a quick $100. Lol, don’t even bother sending those emails.


----------



## THE STIG

cyclingday said:


> but now, it’s just plain thrashed.




no, it's when theyre all in a pile on the roof and they ratchet strap them down until they can't crank on it anymore


----------



## cyclingday

They should bring a trash compactor with them next time, so they could fit a few more bikes in there.


----------



## ozzie

I can’t help thinking about all the dents to those frames.


----------



## THE STIG

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1407017They should bring a trash compactor with them next time, so they could fit a few more bikes in there.



Yup, just like that


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Once they were purchased they can do what they please. They clearly know their target buyer is not going to complain. Lets face it we can't save them all. It does drive me crazy, but I don't want anyone telling me what to do with my stuff so I will give them the same courtesy. Come on how many guys want to slap me for putting ape hangers on my middleweights? Come on you know you want to, go ahead imagine a big ole open handed backhand and that satisfying CRACK!! Feels good doesn't it haha


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Geeze  Cabers, who gives a flying &@$? what they do with their merchandise. They bought, end of story. Like Hank Williams wrote.. mind your own business and you won’t be minding mine!


----------



## THE STIG

they should have just went to WalMarts and bought bikes


----------



## SLM

I would like to see what happens to those bikes once they get to Mexico.  We might all be surprized by the new life those old bikes get...at least they are not going to the scrap yard.   I have seen some pretty cool Schwinn and pre war retro cycles in Mexico City .  My hope is that is want is going on !


----------



## hzqw2l

Used to be a Philly guy at the swaps that would do that same load technique with commuter bikes...
I don't remember anyone complaining.


----------



## Maskadeo

hzqw2l said:


> Used to be a Philly guy at the swaps that would do that same load technique with commuter bikes...
> I don't remember anyone complaining.



I’m sure some of you remember some of the crazy rigs that pulled into Ann Arbor over the years. I think it’s more a few members took issue of the people doing it and where the bikes are heading and chose to take a libel-esque route now with the gun smuggling remark.


----------



## cyclingday

It has nothing to do with who or where they are going.

I’ve always said,
“If they only knew, they would’ve taken better care of their bike.”

These guys obviously know these things are classics, and they’re not making them anymore.
So why F them up any more than they already are?


----------



## SKPC

Why is this painful to watch? I can logically think of many reasons.  $ drives all of it.  Starts with the seller and ends with the profits inevitably ending up in the hands of corrupt "whitey mexican elite" politicians (my latino buddies' words, not mine )who are stealing from their own people, forcing many to flee here.  This is only one of many reasons.
         I wish these guys  would have transported them more carefully(they did NOT care clearly) and instead of selling them for profit to more wealthy Mexicans, sold or flipped them to those who may have appreciated them more or are of lesser means .  Not going to happen.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mexican-bike-show.119373/  Gotta like this !


----------



## Jawn

hzqw2l said:


> Used to be a Philly guy at the swaps that would do that same load technique with commuter bikes...
> I don't remember anyone complaining.



Curtis (and Joel), pic from his own website. This load looks light compared to some on his old van!


----------



## Lightweightbikes

blasterracing said:


> Any idea on the price for the Murray Gasser 3?



Great collection all pista track bikes a work of art thank you for the pictures


----------



## Maskadeo

Yes! That’s one of the vans that would pull into Ann Arbor and everyone’s jaw would drop!!!


----------



## alexander55

Some random pictures from Memory Lane May 2021.


----------



## alexander55

And the rest of the photos...


----------



## detroitbike

hzqw2l said:


> Used to be a Philly guy at the swaps that would do that same load technique with commuter bikes...
> I don't remember anyone complaining.




  That would be Curtis


----------

